# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  نصب و راه اندازی bigbluebutton

## farnoosh66

سلام 
دوستان نرم افزار وب کنفرانس bigbluebutton رو چطوری میتونم نصب کنم روی سرور مجازی و اینکه حداقل سرور مجازی که باید تهیه کنم اطلاع دارین چقدر هست ؟
تشکر

----------


## safa.net

با سلام
دوستان اگر کسی در این مورد تجربه ای داره لطفا مطرح کنه.
تشکر

----------


## kiarash_90

سلام
حداقل رم مورد نیاز ۴ گیگ هست
و برای نصب هم داکیومنت خود bbb کامل هست.
یک اسکریپت نصب هم هست که توصیه نمیشه ولی خیلی ها استفاده میکنند.

----------


## ayoobm3

سلام با رم 4 چه تعداد کاربر رو ساپورت میکنه؟ وب کم هم میشه روشن کرد با تعداد مثلا 5 نفر؟
سایت بیگ بلو باتن کلاسینار تماس گرفتم گفتن با رم چهار بیشتر از بیست نفر جواب نمیده بهتون.

----------

